# To go or no to go?!?!



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

After being skunked a couple weekends ago I was hoping to fish Saturday morning and take advantage of this warmer weather. Well as I walked out the door for work this morning I was blasted with a shot of cold wind. Not real happy about the chances Of a good day tomorrow.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll be down there. You never know....It may be red hot


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

If in doubt....GO!!!


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Can't catch'em from the sofa!


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

Try going out in the afternoon instead of the morning. I got skunked the past 3 or 4 morning trips. I will be going out in the afternoon on sunday


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

You never know if you don't go.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Go!


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I feel your pain, but I'm still going


----------



## bbq-n-bock (Aug 12, 2013)

A bad day fishing is better than a good day ... (Fill in the blank)


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

1 flounder Christmas Bay yesterday


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

The water has warmed up. A morning of cold wind won't scare fish away.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

If there is an option, always go. Go. go. go. Always Go. If ther is not an option, then you should have gone.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Flounder Face said:


> If there is an option, always go. Go. go. go. Always Go. If ther is not an option, then you should have gone.


Wish I'd gone.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Right now*

Lets go fishing right now. Wife already told me no last weekend. That was a drag. Lets hit the pier right now and get the beer.


----------

